
Neandertals’ extinction not caused by deficient diets, tooth analysis shows - J3L2404
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/12/101230113723.htm?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+sciencedaily+%28ScienceDaily%3A+Latest+Science+News%29
======
btilly
The title is misleading, because diet could very well be tied to the
Neanderthal extinction. It is just not as simple as, "The Neanderthals didn't
eat grains."

See [http://bentilly.blogspot.com/2009/10/why-did-neanderthals-
di...](http://bentilly.blogspot.com/2009/10/why-did-neanderthals-die-out.html)
for my explanation over a year ago of why the Neanderthals may have died out.
According to that explanation I would expect that the Neanderthals were
willing and able to eat anything that our ancestors were willing to eat.
However in the presence of competition from our ancestors, they couldn't.

------
bediger
So, how did they cook the grains? I don't think Neanderthals had pottery, so
they weren't boiling up oatmeal or any soup.

